# Hydro drive acting funny



## Laundryboy (Oct 18, 2014)

I bought a 32" Hydro Pro Track at the beginning of winter. The thing is impressive at moving snow and is located in a place where it gets a heck of a workout. 
When the machine is first started, the drive works perfectly, the reverse is good and strong (but very slow). The forward works well, the machine will creep forward at a smooth slow pace.
The problem is after maybe an hour of heavy use, the drive seems to quit working very well. The reverse becomes almost non existent and I sort of have to play with the forward control handle to keep it going forward. It won't creep at a consistent pace. It will move forward and stop, then I pump the handle back and forth and it will move forward again. An additional clue is that when I try reverse, there seems to be a bit of a whining noise as if a belt is hot and slipping but the tracks don't move.
I'm wondering if the problem is a slipping belt or a problem in the hydro drive, or something else?


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

The only problem with a hydrostatic transmission, and it's a big one, is that if they brake they are very expensive to fix. Yours is new and under warranty. Take it back to the dealer. If you start messing with it you may void the warranty.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

BTW, congrats on one beast of a machine. 

1.loose hydro drive belt
2. stripped splines on the hydro pulley

3? Overheating fluid?

#1 is the likely culprit...#2 has been know to happen on ZTR hydros

One other possibility could be the idler tensioning system, but that is kinda covered under #1.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I have no clue how the belts are routed on the hydro's, but assume the hydro is running a pump of sorts from a belt/pulley like a lawn tractor? It sounds like after time and blow back build up some snow is melting and creeping into the area causing a slip. Since it's under warranty, I'd use it until it shows symptoms and then pull the belt cover to look for obvious signs of water. then maybe take a look inside the belly pan. Don't want to remove too much and have the dealer call foul on your warranty. Ariens had a few regular friction drive blowers with water leak problems they developed a baffle kit for.
I think they were 926xxx model series around 2005-6 years. Might even try emailing Ariens direct and present the symptoms, they may already know about the issue.


----------



## Laundryboy (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions, I think my next step will be to pull the belt cover and at least see if it's a belt slipping the next time it happens. Beyond that I guess I'll take it to the dealer. The problem is that unless they can give it a workout like it's had when the problem has occurred, they won't find anything wrong with it.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Could the oil level be low? whining noise from the pump could suggest that.
Just a thought mind you.


----------



## Laundryboy (Oct 18, 2014)

Either that or a belt slipping. Although I don't know how the drive gets powered from the engine, perhaps through gears rather than a belt? I don't know. The first time it happened low fluid was my first thought, but unlike a Honda, there is no visible fluid reservoir to check. Does anyone know how or if it's even possible to check the fluid level in these drives?


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Do they use GT hydros on these?

or hydrogear? 
Hydro-Gear - Hydrostatic Transmissions - BDR


----------



## cparise (Jan 10, 2014)

hydro gear....


----------



## Laundryboy (Oct 18, 2014)

With the early signs of Fall I'm started to get more motivated to get this problem fixed. I've downloaded the manual for the hydro drive and I really think the problem is likely a fluid issue. Since my dealer is four hours away, I thought I'd at least check the fluid level myself. After taking the back off the machine off, it looks like it is literally impossible to check the drive fluid level without removing the drive unit itself. So I'm wondering: does anyone have any input on how to check the fluid level? Thanks!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Might be time to give the dealer a call and see if they might have some insight or can at least give you some info on if or how to check the fluid level ??
Being that far away it would make sense you'd want to try and cure anything that would be an easy fix without spending that much on gas and time driving. Not to mention that it would be two trips. One to drop off and then again to pickup.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Might be time to give the dealer a call and see if they might have some insight or can at least give you some info on if or how to check the fluid level ??


Agreed. When I was shopping snow blowers I found some commentary on brand new Ariens hydros not reversing very well. That may mean that you are not the only one with the issue and the dealer or Ariens themselves may have information about it.


----------

